# Blue Catfish



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

I' guessing there are blues all thru the Ohio River. How is the population around Reedsville Ohio? I will be putting in at the ramp by Forked Run State Park. Wondering what my chances are of catching Blues over 20 pounds. 

Thanks


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes there's Blues everywhere on the Ohio River the water is up awful High right now be safe out there


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure if you’ve been already... I always checked the pool levels from the National Weather Services website. After checking a couple times you’ll get a pretty good idea what works for you.





__





National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service


National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service (AHPS)



water.weather.gov


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

I will not be going until the end of April or May


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I would go tomorrow if the river would settle down. Either to high or their pulling to much water for my taste. Just about fishable and we get more rain. Time to chase the crappies in my local lakes till things stabilize. Ol' Whiskers haven't forgot about ya, I'll stay in touch!


----------

